# cleaning



## Bighook1 (Sep 12, 2013)

I want to clean/polish my Bachmann locomotives. Can someone give me some advice as to materials to use? Thx in advance.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Bighook1 said:


> I want to clean/polish my Bachmann locomotives. Can someone give me some advice as to materials to use? Thx in advance.


G scale right?

Avoid chemical based cleaners and stick to a standard polish. I would use a little Dawn dish detergent in warm water to wash it good, then polish it with furniture polish. Don't spray the polish directly on the loco. Use a small soft rag and spray it on the rag then polish it. Cotton swabs and Q tips get into the small places. Q tips and cotton swabs help for the cleaning too.

I don't run G scale outside but found this,
The wheels of a train are different to the rest of a model and require more focused attention. For a deep clean use a standard electrical cleaner on the pick-ups to dislodge any dirt or grime. Users can also place wheel cleaning stations around the track to help stay on top of such matter.

Do you have any wheel cleaning stations around the track so when it runs around they get cleaned? 
Might be something to look into. Or do you just have it running inside? If so I would say you don't need them.


----------

